# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Premire version mobile de Developpez.com en place

## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club Developpez.com,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer le lancement officiel de la version mobile de Developpez.com !

Ce mode mobile est activ automatiquement ds que vous visitez le forum ou le site Developpez.com depuis un priphrique mobile.

Ce qui est adapt actuellement :
 Le forum de Developpez.com, avec ses principales fonctionnalits : connexion, index des forums, consultation des forums, consultation des discussions, cration de discussions, rponse  des discussions, recherche, messagerie prive, discussions suivies. Le site Developpez.com : le portail de chaque rubrique, les actualits, les tutoriels, la page cours gnrale, les FAQs nouveau style (collaboratives)
En ce qui concerne le forum, vous avez des boutons en haut  droite qui vous permettent d'accder aux principales fonctionnalits, y compris les notifications si vous en avez. La grande barre bleue en dessous du titre fait office de fil d'Ariane, en vous permettant de pouvoir remonter dans l'arborescence des forums ou des fonctions.

Sur le site, vous avez un bouton en haut de l'cran qui vous permet de changer facilement de rubrique en quelques "clics" de votre doigt.

Le forum tout comme le site permettent cependant  tout moment de ractiver le style normal (pour ordinateur) pour le cas o vous auriez besoin d'une fonctionnalit non prvue dans le mode mobile, via un lien prsent en bas de page. Inversement, vous pouvez revenir en mode mobile depuis le style classique du forum via la liste droulante prsente en bas  gauche de chaque page, et vous pouvez galement revenir en mode mobile depuis l'index du portail via un lien en-dessous du lien "Proposer une actualit".

N'hsitez pas  nous faire part de vos retours  propos du nouveau style mobile !

Nous vous souhaitons une agrable navigation sur les forums et le site de Developpez.com... depuis un mobile, naturellement !

L'quipe technique de Developpez.com

----------


## alves1993

Que du Bonneteur avec developpez.com 
Un Grand merci  vous pour cette version mobile du site.

----------


## frfancha

Je trouve trs dommage d'imposer le site mobile sur smartphone et de ne pas laisser le choix.
Je trouvais justement le design du site developpez.com gnial, unique en son genre, parce que il passe parfaitement sur mon smartphone et permet en un coup d'oeil de voir beaucoup.
Maintenant il passe automatiquement en mode "mobile" et on doit scroller des kilomtres pour lire quelques news...

Edit Anomaly: C'est corrig, on peut maintenant passer en style mobile aussi bien sur le portail de Developpez.com que sur le forum, et sans avoir  faire le moindre scroll, merci pour le retour  :;):

----------


## autran

Sur mon mobile ca marche suffisamment pour que je puisse emmener DVP  la plage.
Alors super !!!!  ::zoubi:: 
Tout le monde parle du responsive.... et DVP le met en pratique.
Bravo aux quipes techniques qui bossent pour notre plaisir  :;): 
Ca donne envie de publier et de faire de la pub pour DVP

----------


## frfancha

J'ai essay le lien "autre rubrique" en haut de la page pour essayer de trouver le lien, cela ouvre un menu mais qui est cach par la page donc inutilisable.
Test sous Chrome sur Huawei Ascend Mate 7.

Edit d'Anomaly : C'est corrig, le menu apparat en avant-plan dans tous les cas maintenant, merci pour le retour.  :;):

----------


## frfancha

Dsol d'tre lourd, mais autre souci:

Sur le site non-mobile, quand on lit une actualit, une partie des "rponses" s'affichent en-dessous.
Ce ne sont pas forcment les premires, ni les dernires, et il n'y a aucune indication qui permet de savoir s'il y en a d'autres ou pas.
C'est un dfaut, mais qu'on peut contourner en cliquant systmatiquement sur "Discussion forum", alors l'affichage des rponses est clair, par page numrote.
C'est un peu dommage de devoir cliquer sur 'Discussion forum' uniquement pour s'assurer qu'on voit l'ensemble des rponses ou pas, mais bon, cela fonctione.
Dans le site mobile, on voit en dessous d'une actualit le mme "extrait" des rponses sans plus d'indication et... dsol si je cherche mal mais je ne trouve nulle part l'quivalent de 'discussion forum' pour voir toutes les rponses. Comment faire?
Oui il y a le bouton "rpondre" qui peut tre donne accs  la liste en annulant sa rponse, mais cliquer sur "rpondre" alors qu'on ne voit pas les dernires rponses et qu'on a pas l'intention de rpondre mais juste lire me parat plutt bizarre.
En fait tout cela serait rsolu, site mobile ou pas, si l'accs  une actualit donnait directement une vue par page des rponses plutt qu'un extrait arbitraire sans indication permettant de savoir s'il y a d'autres rponses ou pas.

Edit Anomaly: J'ai ajout le bouton Discussion forum ainsi qu'un deuxime bouton Poster une rponse en mode mobile.  :;):

----------


## piwee

Je viens de commencer  tester.
C'est pas mal.
Mais juste une petite remarque : les articles "A la une" n'ont pas de date de parution comme les autres articles.
C'est un peu dommage car ce serait intressant d'avoir cette info.

----------


## Spartacusply

C'est cool ! Chez moi a rend plutt bien, sachant que j'arrive gnralement directement sur le topic car je viens en cliquant sur les liens aprs une notif mail. C'est un excellent dbut, et honntement sur un site parlant informatique aussi important que developpez c'tait devenu indispensable  :;):

----------


## Cafeinoman

Bravo pour le travail, c'est stable et joli, mme sur de tout petits crans. Un seul dfaut trouv : la mise en page des premiers commentaires en dessous des news est trs diffrente de celle du forum, et notamment les liens ne sont pas soulign, ce qui peut porter  confusion( voire discussion si le nouveau modle de scu Google).

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer des amliorations significatives sur l'index des portails en version mobile (c'est--dire : http://www.developpez.com/ pour l'index gnral, http://java.developpez.com/ pour l'index Java, etc).

 ::arrow::  Le bloc "Actualits" est rduit par dfaut pour rendre plus vident l'aspect afficher/masquer des deux colonnes et pour permettre un accs plus direct aux publications.
 ::arrow::  La taille des blocs et de la police ont t rduites pour permettre d'afficher plus d'informations sur l'cran.
 ::arrow::  La partie "Rubriques" a t retire (faisant double emploi avec le slecteur de rubrique intgr en haut de l'cran)
 ::arrow::  La partie "Liens" a t retire (la plupart du temps elle tait vide)
 ::arrow::  Le menu de choix des rubriques apparat bien au-dessus de la page
 ::arrow::  Le paginateur est en-dessous et non plus au-dessus

----------


## Spartacusply

Je reviens juste pour signaler un petit bug : quand on clique sur "visualiser" pour voir le code dans un nouvel onglet, celui-ci est ridiculeusement petit (doit pas y avoir la balise meta viewport).

Edit Anomaly: C'est corrig.  :;):

----------


## Kyuudan

Un vrai rgal ! Merci l'quipe de DVP !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Anomaly

J'ai le plaisir de vous informer des amliorations suivantes :

 Portail : Il est dsormais possible de commuter entre mode mobile et mode ordinateur Actualit : Un bouton Discussion forum est dsormais prsent Actualit : Un deuxime bouton Poster une rponse est dsormais prsent aprs l'extrait des premiers commentaires Forum : Visualiser dans une fentre  part est dsormais adapt mobile

----------


## Gecko

Joli taff Ano  ::hola:: 

Par contre je ne vois pas comment on upload des pices jointes sur la version mobile  ::?: 

Et le menu en haut (recherche, index & co) devrait tre droulant en full CSS pour tre responsive et compatible sans JS  ::):

----------


## adkheir

> Joli taff Ano 
> 
> Par contre je ne vois pas comment on upload des pices jointes sur la version mobile 
> 
> Et le menu en haut (recherche, index & co) devrait tre droulant en full CSS pour tre responsive et compatible sans JS


C'est plutot cool ! etre en contact le plus souvent possible , C'est un excellent dbut bien sur , et honntement sur un site parlant informatique aussi important que developpez c'tait devenu indispensable dans nos jours .
merci a bientot

----------


## SurferIX

> Ce mode mobile est activ automatiquement ds que vous visitez le forum ou le site Developpez.com depuis un priphrique mobile.


Le fait d'activer automatiquement la version mobile n'est pas trs pratique.
Regardez stackoverflow, ils ont fait a il y a 5 ans, ils ont vite laiss tomber, ils ont juste rajout un bouton bien visible avec "passer en version mobile" et vice versa pour le bureau, car, si on veut rester agrable avec l'utilisateur, il faut toujours avoir cette chose en tte : *c'est l'utilisateur qui doit avoir le choix*.

----------


## Spartacusply

Oui enfin t'as pas test de naviguer sur developpez en version classique sur mobile toi... C'tait vraiment trs... archaque.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Le fait d'activer automatiquement la version mobile est la plus grosse erreur de dbutant qui soit


Remarque inutilement agressive et inutile tout court : l'utilisateur a le choix vu que tu peux changer  tout moment pour passer de l'un  l'autre, simplement la version la plus adapte est propose par dfaut. De plus cela veut dire que tu considres le "responsive design" qui est dans l'air du temps comme tant "la plus grosse erreur de dbutant qui soit" vu que son principe est de proposer une version adapte  ta rsolution et l tu n'as mme pas le choix, contrairement  ici.

----------


## ManusDei

Est-ce que je pourrais avoir l'adresse internet de la version mobile ?

Si je viens sur le forum via mon Blackberry (OS BB10) je reste sur la version normale du forum, pas de bascule sur la version mobile (et je ne trouve pas de bouton pour basculer sur l'un ou l'autre).


PS : Oui je sais, le mec avec son OS utilis par 1% des gens vient faire chier  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Anomaly

> Est-ce que je pourrais avoir l'adresse internet de la version mobile ?


Il n'y a pas d'adresse spcifique, mais il y a une bascule aussi bien sur le forum que sur le portail. Dans le cas du forum c'est en bas  gauche : un slecteur sous forme de liste droulante, qui affiche "Standard", il suffit de choisir "Mobile" dans cette liste pour activer le mode mobile, indpendamment du fait que le forum ne dtecte pas ton priphrique comme tant mobile.  :;):

----------


## SurferIX

> Remarque inutilement agressive et inutile tout court : l'utilisateur a le choix vu que tu peux changer  tout moment pour passer de l'un  l'autre, simplement la version la plus adapte est propose par dfaut. De plus cela veut dire que tu considres le "responsive design" qui est dans l'air du temps comme tant "la plus grosse erreur de dbutant qui soit" vu que son principe est de proposer une version adapte  ta rsolution et l tu n'as mme pas le choix, contrairement  ici.


Tu as entirement raison, je m'en excuse et j'ai modifi le texte. Je dois tre dform psychologiquement par le fait que ces erreurs, ce sont uniquement mes tudiants qui les font..

----------


## ManusDei

> Il n'y a pas d'adresse spcifique, mais il y a une bascule aussi bien sur le forum que sur le portail. Dans le cas du forum c'est en bas  gauche : un slecteur sous forme de liste droulante, qui affiche "Standard", il suffit de choisir "Mobile" dans cette liste pour activer le mode mobile, indpendamment du fait que le forum ne dtecte pas ton priphrique comme tant mobile.


Ah oui trouv, merci.
Plutt pas mal, c'est assez lisible et fonctionnel comme design  ::):

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Le fait d'activer automatiquement la version mobile n'est pas trs pratique.


C'est la seule faon de faire pour deux raisons, parce que :
-> Si un utilisateur mobile tombe sur une version non mobile par dfaut, elle risque de ne pas tre lisible ou utilisable donc  fortiori il ne prendra mme pas le temps de trouver l'option pour changer vers la version mobile si tant elle qu'il sait qu'elle existe, il partira probablement du site avant de savoir l'activer, donc utilisateur perdu.
-> Google doit pouvoir dtecter une version mobile, donc s'il ne peu pas la dtecter automatiquement il classera le site comme site non responsive et non adapt aux mobiles et il dclassera le site pour les utilisateurs mobiles.

Par consquent le responsive avec dtection automatique est la seule solution pour cette raison, aussi bien pour les nouveaux utilisateurs mobiles que pour les moteurs de recherches. Aprs Anomaly  ajout la possibilit  l'utilisateur de pouvoir slectionner soi-mme la version classique ou mobile, et ce choix utilisateur est conserv, par consquent Anomaly  fait le seul bon choix possible, avec que des avantages et aucun inconvnients   ::bravo::

----------


## cpcdos

a fonctionne bien! Super pratique, bravo  l'quipe ! :-)
Seule petit bmol, je sais que c'est encore en dveloppement, c'est de pouvoir personnaliser le texte lors de la rdaction d'un message et puis c'est parfait :-)

Cordialement

----------


## aspkiddy

Super efficace et beau bravo

----------


## ALEX80800

Super!!!!!
Avec mon iPod coupl  mon nomade c'est du bonheur 
Est il possible dand les forums de mettre le bouton "resolu"

Toutes mes flicitations  cette initiative

----------


## meolimo

> Chers membres du Club Developpez.com,
> 
> J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer le lancement officiel de la version mobile de Developpez.com !
> 
> Ce mode mobile est activ automatiquement ds que vous visitez le forum ou le site Developpez.com depuis un priphrique mobile.
> 
> Ce qui est adapt actuellement :
>  Le forum de Developpez.com, avec ses principales fonctionnalits : connexion, index des forums, consultation des forums, consultation des discussions, cration de discussions, rponse  des discussions, recherche, messagerie prive, discussions suivies. Le site Developpez.com : le portail de chaque rubrique, les actualits, les tutoriels, la page cours gnrale, les FAQs nouveau style (collaboratives)
> En ce qui concerne le forum, vous avez des boutons en haut  droite qui vous permettent d'accder aux principales fonctionnalits, y compris les notifications si vous en avez. La grande barre bleue en dessous du titre fait office de fil d'Ariane, en vous permettant de pouvoir remonter dans l'arborescence des forums ou des fonctions.
> ...


Un grand merci :-)

----------


## tchize_

Donne trs bien sur mon Android.  Par contre, je me vois mal rpondre  des sujets non gnraux avec la version mobile, aucun bouton pour les balises code ou quote.... Et a la mano a va vite tre lourd.

Je rajoute que les icnes citation et dit sur le sujet sont trop petites et dures  viser avec mon gros pouce.

----------


## Gouxosor

Avec l'age mes yeux ne samliorent pas, alors je trouve que c'est une bonne ide la version mobile, merci pour cette volution.

Quelques remarques sur l'ergonomie:
Dans la version classique du site, il faut chercher et zoomer pour trouver le bouton pour revenir en version mobile. 
J'ai trouv la solution dans les post mais automatiquement j'ai cherch dans la barre de menu en haut... et ctait en bas. 
Je pense que mettre la bascule en haut pour les deux versions serait plus efficace.
_Pour les forums, je pense qu'il y a trop d'informations sur les pages, cela reste illisible sans zoomer (Toujours mes petits yeux). 
Pour moi la version mobile devrais simplifier au maximum les informations  afficher pour que l'utilisateur puisse naviguer entre les pages sans avoir a zoomer dans les pages: 
Ne garder qu'une colonne pour les forums, juste l'intitul du post ou du sous forum et supprimer les deux colonnes Discussions/Messages et Dernier message.
_Simplifier le header des pages du mobile avec juste quelques bouton pour revenir au menu ou pour basculer d'univers(Java, EDI, Office) 
peut tre des listes droulantes (Sais pas si c'est faisable de limplmenter que dans la version mobile)


Cdt.
(Version mobile avec windows phone)

----------


## Kilbrha

C'est toujours un plaisir de vous consulter encore plus rapidement via le mobile  ::ccool:: 

Flicitation

----------


## javahasbeen

Je suis trs tonn par les remarques hyper positives.

J'ai essay la version mobile et je ne la trouve pas terrible.

Les dfauts:
- Pour faire le test, je me suis fix de trouver une rubrique prcise et j'ai mis du temps.
=> donc la navigation n'est pas intuitive et il faut passer par plein de pages pour trouver les infos cherchs.
- Le design ressemble  du minitel.

Les qualits:
- assez pur
- temps de chargement
- possibilit de repasser  la version classique.

Tout a parce que google nous force la main  avoir une version mobile alors que pour un site comme developpez.com qui est trs riche, je pense
que ce n'est pas une super ide d'afficher 10 lignes  l'cran max (perso, je prfre zoomer un peu, que devoir passer de page en page ce qui prend
beaucoup de temps)

----------


## terminator01

Je salue cette initiative, et jusqu' prsent je n'ai eu aucun problme
Ce message, je l'cris d'ailleurs avec cette version mobile

----------


## Cedlengs

Super!!!!!
l j'aurais mon application partout  
flicitations pour cette initiative  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Cedlengs

Heuuuuu une question pourriez vous nous donner le lien pour le tlcharge merci  ::):

----------


## LittleWhite

C'est une version Web. Il suffit d'utiliser le navigateur de votre tlphone.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
je ne sais pas ce que a donne sur un Windows Phone car mon tel est en rparation et j'ai repris mon vieux  Nokia en attendant, je ne voie qu'une seule page tans sur l'accueil du forum que dans les discutions!

pas de possibilit de pass d'une page  l'autre, je n'ai peut-tre pas compris! (j'utilise Opra)

----------


## ifebo

> Bonjour  toutes et  tous,
> 
> J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer des amliorations significatives sur l'index des portails en version mobile (c'est--dire : http://www.developpez.com/ pour l'index gnral, http://java.developpez.com/ pour l'index Java, etc).
> 
>  Le bloc "Actualits" est rduit par dfaut pour rendre plus vident l'aspect afficher/masquer des deux colonnes et pour permettre un accs plus direct aux publications.
>  La taille des blocs et de la police ont t rduites pour permettre d'afficher plus d'informations sur l'cran.
>  La partie "Rubriques" a t retire (faisant double emploi avec le slecteur de rubrique intgr en haut de l'cran)
>  La partie "Liens" a t retire (la plupart du temps elle tait vide)
>  Le menu de choix des rubriques apparat bien au-dessus de la page
>  Le paginateur est en-dessous et non plus au-dessus


Un grand merci  vous. Je vais pouvoir venir un peu plus souvent sur le site.
En revanche, je ne vois pas de lien menant  votre application Androd. Ou alors je n'ai rien compris ?

----------


## Anomaly

Comme il a dj t dit plus haut, je n'ai jamais parl d'application mobile, mais d'une version mobile du site. Vous utilisez votre navigateur intgr ou tlcharg sur votre mobile (Firefox, Chrome, Opra, Safari, IE) et vous visitez Developpez pour bnficier automatiquement d'un site adapt aux caractristiques spcifiques des petits terminaux.

----------


## r.morel

C'est bien pratique cette version mobile.  ::lol:: 
Aprs un petit temps d'adaptation on retrouve bien nos rubriques prfres.
Bravo aux dveloppeurs ! ::bravo:: 

Bonne continuation au club des dveloppeurs!


PS : Ce smileys est dsormais  revoir :  ::nosms:: 
 ::ptdr::

----------


## Danynou

Bonsoir,
nos soucie pour moi, merci aux dveloppeurs. trs utile hors de chez sois  ::lol::

----------


## domi65

> vu que son principe est de proposer une version adapte  ta rsolution


Bonjour. 

D'une manire gnrale, c'est plutt  la dfinition qu'on sintresse via les "media queries".

----------


## Sthocs

> Il n'y a pas d'adresse spcifique, mais il y a une bascule aussi bien sur le forum que sur le portail. Dans le cas du forum c'est en bas  gauche : un slecteur sous forme de liste droulante, qui affiche "Standard", il suffit de choisir "Mobile" dans cette liste pour activer le mode mobile, indpendamment du fait que le forum ne dtecte pas ton priphrique comme tant mobile.


Outre le fait que je ne vois pas ce slecteur (EDIT: ok, il n'apparait que lorsqu'on est connect, pourquoi ?), j'aimerais plutt savoir pourquoi se baser sur le user-agent plutt que sur les media-queries pour choisir d'afficher la version mobile ou bureau ? Mme si Google le fait sans scrupules, ce n'est pas vraiment une bonne pratique.
Serait-il possible de revoir ce choix ? Ou, au pire, d'au moins inclure les user-agents des OS non amricains. Developpez.com est quand mme fait pour les geeks et c'est dommage de ne prendre en compte que les OS grand public (d'ailleurs Blackberry est quand mme plutt connu).
Mais le mieux serait vraiment d'utiliser les media-queries, elles sont l pour a et permettent d'tre compatible avec n'importe quel appareil mobile, mme le plus confidentiel !

----------


## Anomaly

> j'aimerais plutt savoir pourquoi se baser sur le user-agent plutt que sur les media-queries pour choisir d'afficher la version mobile ou bureau ?


Parce que chaque mthode a ses avantages et inconvnients. Mme si dans l'absolu, je suis d'accord avec toi, dj rien ne dit que cela rsoudra le problme avec le BlackBerry (tout dpend de la rsolution CSS qu'il dclare), mais surtout avec un tel systme il n'y a plus de possibilit de passer d'une version mobile  une version ordinateur et vice versa, ce qui rendra furieuses certaines personnes dans cette discussion qui veulent que l'utilisateur garde le choix. Le systme de mode spar prsente l'avantage aussi de pouvoir fournir un HTML simplifi en mode mobile et donc conomiser de la bande passante.

----------


## kabamel

Cool, c'est trs bien !

----------


## steph600

Vraiment sympas la version mobile. Merci. Le seul hic c'est quand on veux aller sur la page prcdente avec la flche du tlphone ( wiki pour moi ) on reviens a la page initiale qui est pour mon cas la recherche de Programmez sur google. Sinon rien c'est cool. Merci bye.

----------


## ElieHeloua

n'est-il pas plus simple d'utiliser Tapatalk ???

----------


## rawdhanouisser

c'est bien puisqu'on utilise le mobile  tout moment

----------


## sabia8

Merci. C'est super chouette d'avoir la version mobile. De plus elle fonctionne bien c'est cool.

----------


## abdel09

Merci developpez.net

----------


## Sthocs

> dj rien ne dit que cela rsoudra le problme avec le BlackBerry (tout dpend de la rsolution CSS qu'il dclare)


Oh quand mme, a m'tonnerai qu'ils ne prennent pas bien en compte la balise meta viewport. En tout cas sur Sailfish a fonctionne trs bien juste en changeant de user agent.




> mais surtout avec un tel systme il n'y a plus de possibilit de passer d'une version mobile  une version ordinateur et vice versa


Non a reste possible, une combobox qui force une requte "desktop" ou "mobile", comme vous faites dj.




> Le systme de mode spar prsente l'avantage aussi de pouvoir fournir un HTML simplifi en mode mobile et donc conomiser de la bande passante.


Ca c'est une bonne raison en effet  ::): 
Du coup a serait cool d'inclure les OS alternatifs  :;):  (BB, Sailfish OS, Ubuntu, Tizen)

----------

